# Holly Now on Chemo



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Holly is beautiful old gold. I wish you all the best


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

We love good news! Look at her beautiful smile! Holly is a little fighter! Way to go girl!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Wishing you and Holly all the best with her treatments.

She's a very beautiful girl.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

How's Holly doing with her treatments? Sending you girls big hugs and healing vibes!! ???

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

How's Holly doing?


----------



## WeJustLoveGoldens (May 7, 2014)

JeanieBeth said:


> How's Holly doing with her treatments? Sending you girls big hugs and healing vibes!! ???
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App





hubbub said:


> How's Holly doing?


JeanieBeth and Hubbub: thanks for asking. So sorry but have been involved in other obligations and have not had the time to check back in as frequently as we need to.......

Holly is doing fine!!  She sure seems normal. Chases balls, eagerly eats and looks for more snacks. We play a game where she has to sit in the entryway (STAY please) and we hide a dozen little pieces of crackers (doggie diet crackers) around the living room and kitchen, then she gets to "Find them". Keeps her brain active and she loves to play. Uncanny how she knows when it is 8:30pm and time to play the game. Almost set your watch by her coming and staring you in the face: "I'm ready to play!"

Chemo drug continues to go in with no side effects.:--big_grin:Ultrasound in four weeks for first test, thus fingers crossed. 

Wish we could "give back" some helpful information for others. Anyone need to know about "Lar Par"? (Larangeal paralysis). We (unfortunately) are experts on that.

More on other subjects in another thread.

Ken and Betty for Holly


----------



## rbi99 (Jan 4, 2014)

Always good to hear good news. Our dogs ability to "know" what time it is can be scary funny can't it???!!!


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

WeJustLoveGoldens said:


> JeanieBeth and Hubbub: thanks for asking. So sorry but have been involved in other obligations and have not had the time to check back in as frequently as we need to.......
> 
> Holly is doing fine!!  She sure seems normal. Chases balls, eagerly eats and looks for more snacks. We play a game where she has to sit in the entryway (STAY please) and we hide a dozen little pieces of crackers (doggie diet crackers) around the living room and kitchen, then she gets to "Find them". Keeps her brain active and she loves to play. Uncanny how she knows when it is 8:30pm and time to play the game. Almost set your watch by her coming and staring you in the face: "I'm ready to play!"
> 
> ...


I'm so glad Holly is doing so well with the chemo! Great news! We are going to play the game with our girls! I usually hide 1 or 2 things. Sounds like a fun way to make the girls stay too! Our Dakota choked because of lar par. We didn't know he had it until it was too late. He was so healthy other than a huge fatty tumor on his hip area which affected his back leg when he got up and down and walked. It was awful. Our vet didn't catch it. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

